
Domain-Bound Codes - caution
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=z0i801mg
======
microtherion
This appears to be developed in concert with Google, though I don't know if
Google is promoting this yet: [https://github.com/WICG/sms-one-time-
codes](https://github.com/WICG/sms-one-time-codes)

